# Scheduler in ECockpit zeigt rote Kreuze



## Hirschi (8 April 2022)

Hallo,

ich verwende in einem Testprojekt den WagoAppScheduler 1.1.1.10. In der Entwicklungsumgebung wird alle richtig angezeigt. Im Browser, egal welcher und auf welchem Gerät werden statt der Schaltflächen rote Kreuze angezeigt. Werte kann ich z.B. ändern. Aber die Kreuze zeigen keine Reaktion.


Fehlt da noch irgendeine Einstellung in der Webvisu?

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Andreas


----------



## Hirschi (10 April 2022)

Hallo,

noch als Nachtrag, Controller ist ein PFC8212 auf dem ja sicher der Webserver läuft.
Und wie kann ich die Webvisu im Simulationsmode im Browser auf dem Entwicklungsserver aufrufen. Hab http://localhost:8080/webvisu.htm gefunden, das funktioniert aber leider nicht.

Danke
Andreas


----------



## holgermaik (10 April 2022)

> 28.10.2019 - 1.1.1.10 - Image pool deleted and linked with WagoVisuIcons.


du solltest auf eine aktuelle Version wechseln. es gibt noch weiter Änderungen.


Hirschi schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich die Webvisu im Simulationsmode im Browser auf dem Entwicklungsserver aufrufen


gar nicht.


----------



## Hirschi (10 April 2022)

Danke. Nun mit Version 1.1.2.6 sieht aber trotzdem so aus 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## holgermaik (10 April 2022)

Habe das mal nachgestellt und es funktioniert ohne Probleme. Besondere Einstellungen sind nicht nötig.


----------



## strgalt (10 April 2022)

Hi. Hatte ich auch schon. Wähle ein anderes Schema und es funktioniert...

P.S: Weiß jemand, wozu das Datumsformat ist, bzw. wo das angezeigt wird, oder zum Einsatz kommt?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100409:. (11 April 2022)

Hallo,

wenn in der Scheduler Visu die Icons mit rotem Kreuz angezeigt werden gibt es dafür eigentlich zwei Ursachen:

1. Die Icons wurden beim Download nicht richtig übertragen und können daher nicht geladen werden.

2. Bibliotheken inkompatibel.


Die Ursachen können folgendermaßen gelöst werden:

Zu1: Projekt über "Alles bereinigen" bereinigen und erneut herunterladen

Zu2: Bibliotheken WagoVisuIcons und WagoAppScheduler aktualisieren

- Die WagoVisuIcons befindet sich im globalen Bibliotheksverwalter. Einen Rechts Klick auf die Bibliothek WagoVisuIcons machen und "Eigenschaften" auswählen, dort bei "Version" auf die neue Version stellen und die Applikation erneut herunterladen. Ggf. Browser Cache löschen.


----------



## Hirschi (11 April 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke für alle Bemühungen und vor allem Danke an Wago. Die WagoVisuIcons waren noch zu alt. Jetz funktioniert es.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## strgalt (13 April 2022)

@WAGO 

Wie steht es mit meiner Frage?
Weiß jemand, wozu das Datumsformat ist, bzw. wo das angezeigt wird, oder zum Einsatz kommt?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hirschi (14 April 2022)

da kannst Du festlegen, wie im Jahreszeitschaltprogramm das Datum dargestellt wird. 
Vielleicht gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, das auszublenden und fest zu beschreiben? Soweit habe ich aber noch nicht nachgeschaut.

Gruß
Andreas


----------

